# Re: E-System Laptop Drivers



## Akam (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

plz drivers e-system loptop 3115.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

Are you looking for XP Drivers or Vista?
Did you downgrade to XP?

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

Vista Drivers *HERE*

*Ei-Systems 3115 XP Drivers*

Please install in the following order.
Download and accept agreement when neccesary.

*Chipset*: Intel 943GML
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...16&DwnldID=18052&strOSs=45&OSFullName=Windows XP Home Edition*&lang=eng

*Lan Driver*: Intel Pro/100VE
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...07&DwnldID=17906&strOSs=45&OSFullName=Windows XP Home Edition*&lang=eng

*Wireless Lan*: Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Home+Edition*&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

*Video*: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 graphics
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Home+Edition*&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

*Microsoft UAA Driver*: Must be installed BEFORE the Audio
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111

*Audio*: Realtek HD Audio
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3

*Touchpad*: Synaptics
http://www.synaptics.com/support/drivers

Let me know if you run into any problems.

Bill


----------



## pachelbel (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

wireless drivers dont work


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*



pachelbel said:


> wireless drivers dont work


pachelbel,
You may have a different wireless card.
What OS do you, have XP or Vista?

Please do this to ID the card you have:

*For XP*:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


*For Vista/Win7*:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## pachelbel (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

802.11 bg WLAN


USB\VID_148F&PID_2573\5&A8BDB19&0&3:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: E-System Laptop Drivers*

Is this the original WLan card or an added on USB WLan?
It shows as a Ralink wireless USB chip, but possibly for a Belkin USB or a D-link USB device.

Is the a make and model number on this device?

You could try the Ralink driver here:
http://www.ralinktech.com/license_u...GOHdNakV5TURsZk1DNHhMakF1TkRaZlJuSmxaUT09Qw==

Input your info and accept the agreement.

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------

